

The Fab.com Business Model - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/7081732136/8-reasons-why-were-really-excited-about-the-fab-com

======
barteker
Very cool how they built a member-base before even launching

~~~
betashop
Thanks Bartek. I would say that was one of the keys to our initial success.

~~~
betashop
The biggest key, however, has been just great product selection. Our team's
ability to effectively find and procure amazing design objects that delight
and inspire people is what gives this thing momentum.

